# Which PolishAngel Cosmic do I need



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm planning my first clean of my new M135i in Estoril Blue.

I have read great things about Polish Angel Cosmic 9H, but I'm a little confused by the details on the site. What I have understood so far is that I need the Cosmic 9H Primer after I have washed and clayed.

Then follow up with the Cosmic Glasscoat. I get a choice of multi-colour or single-color? Which would I need for Estoril Blue?

Also any tips for application? I won't be using a rotary this will be by hand


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

jwhittaker said:


> I'm planning my first clean of my new M135i in Estoril Blue.
> 
> I have read great things about Polish Angel Cosmic 9H, but I'm a little confused by the details on the site. What I have understood so far is that I need the Cosmic 9H Primer after I have washed and clayed.
> 
> ...


The multi colour cosmic is just one that can be used on any car.

Am sure I priced up a single colour one for a black lambo I had to do. It was something silly like double the price


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah the single colour one is very very expensive


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah great thanks all.

What would you recommend to apply with? Some microfibre cloths?


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Also just read that some detailers are using Polish Angel Escalate lotion first?
Worth it or just plough on without?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Any colour for Cosmic. Looks awesome on vehicles, looks like a layer of resin has been laid down ..

Escerlate or Primer are both very good bases.

P.A is great stuff, a brand that has certainly got me excited ..


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

jwhittaker said:


> Ah great thanks all.
> 
> What would you recommend to apply with? Some microfibre cloths?


It comes in a box.

Has applicator, gloves etc in it


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Superb thanks, can't wait to get started!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You can use a by hand and D.A. D.A will give better results..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

jwhittaker said:


> Also just read that some detailers are using Polish Angel Escalate lotion first?
> Worth it or just plough on without?


I would recommend Esclate. I polished with it first before applying PA Famous. Both really easy products to apply and the simplest products to buff off.

As Dooka said, PA make some really nice products which are lovely to apply, giving great results.


----------



## hiddentalent (Nov 4, 2013)

I would say escalate lotion before, any of this all 3 are great products if you just using it on your own car you get a smaller or medium bottle as a little goes a long way in my option and the lager bottles are pricey if its just for you.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I will go against the stream here and say Invincible before Cosmic. This is a 2k system and Cosmics great properties and durability will be at its best with this combo. Link


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks e_king. 
I just made the purchase of Escalate and Cosmic. Lets see how I get on.


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

My Polish Angel order arrived today read for detailing tomorrow. Wow the packaging is superb!

Reading the instructions for the glasscoat cosmic it says to harden for 12 - 24 hours, and the surface should not come into contact with water or moisture. 

Problem is I don't have anywhere covered for the car and it won't fit in the garage :/ Could this be a real issue ?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

jwhittaker said:


> My Polish Angel order arrived today read for detailing tomorrow. Wow the packaging is superb!
> 
> Reading the instructions for the glasscoat cosmic it says to harden for 12 - 24 hours, and the surface should not come into contact with water or moisture.
> 
> Problem is I don't have anywhere covered for the car and it won't fit in the garage :/ Could this be a real issue ?


Is there anywhere like a petrol station that closes or a car park where you could park the car overnight?

Richard


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

fethead said:


> Is there anywhere like a petrol station that closes or a car park where you could park the car overnight?
> 
> Richard


Will still be moisture

Indoor is only ideal place


----------



## jwhittaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like it's a no go then. Car won't fit in my garage! 
I wonder just how much the evening moisture would affect it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

jwhittaker said:


> Looks like it's a no go then. Car won't fit in my garage!
> I wonder just how much the evening moisture would affect it


Will cause bonding issues. Not allow it to cure fully. Maybe water spotting. 
It is a coating.

Just a few things I can think of


----------

